# To help fight Horse Slaughter please read



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So those big organizations like AQHA that support slaughter are just spreading propaganda,Just because their view on things is different? Only those alike yourself spread the truth & solutions:roll::roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The bill has_ already_ passed. I don't see what you're hoping to accomplish.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed with above posters. Particularly Speed Racer, as usual.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, if you had bothered to actually look around this board before posting, you would know that the majority of us are actually pro-slaughter and you could have saved the time it took to post this....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Moved to Horse Protection, which is where all the slaughter threads go. 

Also, while I disagree with the OP, her views are allowed, and she can post a thread if she wishes. Her post was not mean or abusive in any way.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow. Another thread against slaughter. Don't see much support coming from this site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Op has a right to post. OP - I noticed you placed a caveat that folks that are for slaughter need not reply. It doesn't work that way on this forum. Everyone is allowed to participate on threads as long as they are respectful and in a case like this, they'll want to be able to explain why a ban on horse slaughter actually hurt the horse industry, which is why they are re-opening plants.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At least this OP is asking those who wish to change this new law to take action, rather than just whining or complaining . Fair enough.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

If you would have read all of my post it says at the bottom there is a bill to support that is the horse slaughter prevention act that is due to come up for vote. And yes the QH industry does use propaganda to further their agenda. Since they are the puppy mill of the equine world, they like having this in place to clean up their mess. Along with big Ag and the race horse industry. Personally I would rather see a horse take a bullet in the head than to go through the cruelties of slaughter. And this is not to cure some neglect problem. I'm looking for those who actually look a little beyond what they are spoon fed by the big money lobbyist and horse industry and those who care about the treatment these horses get. My apologies for forgetting about free speech and all that. Funny, one person said " Another thread about Horse slaughter" so I'm guessing there are a few of "my kind" here after all.... I only put the " if you are for it respectfully move on" to avoid this very thing. I'm not after a debate or snide remarks, although I can back it up .... they were quite rude considering what I posted....... just wanted to provide info to those who care and might want it. Thanks for the welcome, I haven't been here for quite some time and have not checked the forums...... I'll monitor this thread briefly for a day or so , but no worries I won't be back.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

But thanks to those who were kind enough to tell me where I should have
posted, or support that I have a right to. Happy New Year to you......


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

wildhorsemoon said:


> ...I'm looking for those who actually look a little beyond what they are spoon fed by the big money lobbyist and horse industry and those who care about the treatment these horses get. My apologies for forgetting about free speech and all that...I'm not after a debate or snide remarks, although I can back it up ....


If you don't want rude comments, then it helps to refrain from making them.

Or does it seem polite to you to accuse those who disagree with you of being stupid - "spoon fed by the big money lobbyist"?

I'm not part of that "puppy mill" AQHA, although I resent it being called such. I have one Arabian, one mix Appy & a BLM mustang. I'm not part of any big business, although I resent the assumption that big businesses are evil. I don't race my horses, although I think a gallop is fun.

I *do* find the thought of horses being shipped to Mexico for slaughter a bit more horrible than the thought of them being killed in the USA under US law and with US inspectors. That doesn't make me a puppet of some evil big businessman, who sits in his cellar at night, laughing maniacally as he plots the torment of horses for a few pennies of evil money. Assuming otherwise is why so many here resent the 'ban slaughter' threads.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

I was not rude in any form in my original post , and if my other post was unkind, it was only because others were rude to me first. But I have checked out some other threads about this subject and I see pretty much how it goes. I urge everyone to dig a little deeper because this is not about starving, neglected horses like so many are led to believe. And from comments in other threads this is a common misconception. But as I stated earlier you won't change my mind, any more than I will change yours. I find ALL horse slaughter objectionable. And I merely stated the kind of people I was searching for. The treatment people have gotten from this group when starting these threads has a common feel.... those opposing are stupid, and treated as such, very rude replies and a condescending attitude from the group. I read some fairly knowledgeable replies, some downright ignorant ones too. So maybe its okay if , as someone who opposes this, I have the same attitude as the rest of you who support it...... you are the ones who set the tone... I have the same right to express my opinions as you do.... I have done nothing you all have not done to me and others.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

wildhorsemoon said:


> I urge everyone to dig a little deeper because this is not about starving, neglected horses like so many are led to believe.



Your assumptions that those of us who are pro slaughter are rude from my point of view, you think that we are being 'led to believe' certain things..

Well in a way you are right, I do not live in the US, so I can only believe what I am told that I find credible.

I believe the many tales I read of horses being dumped, I believe the rescues that are overwhelmed and are desperately looking for homes for so many horses. I believe that a lot of good people have had to give up breeding good quality horses because there is just no money in it. My heart breaks for those people who have for so many years bred responsibly and conservatively to improve their respective breeds who have had to quit.

I believe that people in the US cannot believe the prices that we are paying up here in Canada, well that's because there is a bottom to our market, where you guys have no floor to yours.

You are as entitled to your opinion as I am to mine, I'm just a little shocked that you are unable to look at the misery caused by the slaughter ban and think that things have improved for either people or horses.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

I am aware there is misery with or with out it. You are aware that there is a new wave of people wanting to farm horses for this...... what does it fix then ?

My intent was never to be insulting, I was looking for certain people, but those I was NOT seeking out are the ones who seem so compelled to jump in and tell me how wrong I am. To what purpose ? I am on one side you are on the other, we will not come to an agreement, I think that is something we can all agree on. 

As far as the rudeness I was only responding to the treatment I received. I am entitled to form my own opinions on the subject and the group. 

Can you not close your account here ? If you can please let me in on how. Otherwise I will just delete everything and leave it dormant.

Its been enlightening....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wildhorsemoon said:


> If you would have read all of my post it says at the bottom there is a bill to support that is the horse slaughter prevention act that is due to come up for vote. And yes the QH industry does use propaganda to further their agenda. Since they are the puppy mill of the equine world, they like having this in place to clean up their mess. Along with big Ag and the race horse industry. Personally I would rather see a horse take a bullet in the head than to go through the cruelties of slaughter. And this is not to cure some neglect problem. I'm looking for those who actually look a little beyond what they are spoon fed by the big money lobbyist and horse industry and those who care about the treatment these horses get. My apologies for forgetting about free speech and all that. Funny, one person said " Another thread about Horse slaughter" so I'm guessing there are a few of "my kind" here after all.... I only put the " if you are for it respectfully move on" to avoid this very thing. I'm not after a debate or snide remarks, although I can back it up .... they were quite rude considering what I posted....... just wanted to provide info to those who care and might want it. Thanks for the welcome, I haven't been here for quite some time and have not checked the forums...... I'll monitor this thread briefly for a day or so , but no worries I won't be back.


 
woah there hoss! Every argument has two sides
While I agree that your original post was not rude, you did in turn become rude and insulting.
Yes some of the others may have been rude, or blunt, this forum is meant for everybody to be able and voice their opinions.
It’s not about “your kind” it’s the fact that this topic has been argued/debated/talked about so much and there’s only so much you can do for it that it can be overstated, thought out, and discussed
Yes in some places horse slaughter is unbelievably cruel; it’s not like that everywhere. And it is necessary. I can see both sides of the argument.

Try to keep an open mind about us. You have to remember that everybody here comes from different places, backgrounds, and beliefs and our opinions will clash, it’s inevitable
This is a great forum with knowledgeable and supportive people and I would hate for you to become negative towards it just because of a difference of opinion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't believe you can close your account, neither can you delete, we all have to stand by what we have posted.

If you truly believe in what you say then you wouldn't want to run and hide because the going gets a little rough. Sorry but this forum enjoys the benefit of free speech, and we all get to state our opinion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

YOu cannot delete, to my knowledge, however, you CAN figure out how to push the "post reply" button once.......

It would not have taken much looking here to figure out how this thread was going to go, in fact, I think you knew, which was why you posted only for those who support you to respond......

It bothers me when people are so closed minded that they cannot come to a forum and even read things that educate them...agree or not. THis forum has a lot to offer, but if this is all you are interested in, so be it.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

Not running or hiding, and will gladly stand by what I post, just not welcome here and I have lots of other places to be. Thanks to those who were nice ....

Like I said before , wasn't looking for arguments or a debate, just wanted to pass on info to those who wanted it. That was my purpose, it got turned into something else I don't really have time or patience for. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, I am well aware of the pro stance, did not need any of that input. Which is why I posted like I did. I will gladly use my energy to debate this with those who can change it. 

I just prefer the company of friends....

Thanks for the info on the account, edited my profile.

I do keep in mind both sides are for the most part wanting what is best for the horses.... but there are those who simply don't care about the cruelties they suffer, and that's what I am fighting.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

Not running or hiding, and will gladly stand by what I post, just not welcome here and I have lots of other places to be. Thanks to those who were nice ....

Like I said before , wasn't looking for arguments or a debate, just wanted to pass on info to those who wanted it. That was my purpose, it got turned into something else I don't really have time or patience for. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, I am well aware of the pro stance, did not need any of that input. Which is why I posted like I did. I will gladly use my energy to debate this with those who can change it. 

I just prefer the company of friends....

Thanks for the info on the account, edited my profile.

I do keep in mind both sides are for the most part wanting what is best for the horses.... but there are those who simply don't care about the cruelties they suffer, and that's what I am fighting.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

wildhorsemoon said:


> I am on one side you are on the other, we will not come to an agreement, I think that is something we can all agree on.


If the whole world thought like this, the world would be a worse place than it already is :lol:
I've got a lot to add, but not to someone who believes, as you do, that there is no debate, no compromising, and 
most importantly
*no truth but your own*.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

This is one subject I am on one side of, you are on the other. I find it interesting you so judge me because I stand firmly in my thoughts on this. Give me an argument I can believe in and I do have an open mind. Its just that I do a lot of research, A lot of reading, a lot of studying different sources. 
If I had wanted to debate this, I would do that.... not my intent here. I know a lot about this subject, not born yesterday with some overly emotional reaction. Working with the facts, you give me nothing concrete to change my mind, yet I am close minded, I make the world a worse place....is it any wonder I would not feel welcome here. You don't know me at all..... Talk about close minded.... that would be this group. Condescending - is the one word I would and will use to describe you { not all, I realize there are a few nice people here} but don't jump on me for the same thing you are doing.

With that , I won't be back, save your typing. This is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ wow...most of us on here can respectfully debate with each other for pages on end....and you get butt hurt over a couple of posts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

As for respectful debate,there has been one debate after another on these forums:shock:.Most people are on one or the other sides of the fence,Like politics or religion that people have strong views on. People seem to not be very respectful of others opinions in such topics.As for your original post I see how you were trying to be generic & just steer people to the link,not looking for debate but once you start accusing big respected horse organizations like AQHA of propaganda you just added that fuel to a fire,I as one found comment disrespectful/rude.:-(.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

paintedpastures said:


> As for respectful debate,there has been one debate after another on these forums:shock:.Most people are on one or the other sides of the fence,Like politics or religion that people have strong views on. People seem to not be very respectful of others opinions in such topics.As for your original post I see how you were trying to be generic & just steer people to the link,not looking for debate but once you start accusing big respected horse organizations like AQHA of propaganda you just added that fuel to a fire,I as one found comment disrespectful/rude.:-(.


Let alone calling them a "puppy mill".......:?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was speaking about debating it wasn't limited to the slaughter debate, I was generalizing. Bubba and I debated for 9 pages about horse roping without being rude to each other. Lol! 

And far as the AQHA being a puppy mill, I believe the Quarter Horse is the most popular breed in the US...of course there is a lot horses being bred...this doesn't seem to be rocket science to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

wildhorsemoon said:


> You don't know me at all..... Talk about close minded.... that would be this group.


Um.....pot, meet kettle.

My first post may have sounded a bit "short" and for that, I apologize, but the fact is, a simple search (or just 2 minutes of browsing) would have turned up how many posts about this exact same thing...10, 15, 50? That way, you wouldn't have been caught completely off guard by the reaction.

I can appreciate that you want to stand up for something that you believe in, but there is absolutely no call to get all snooty and whiny when people don't just flock to support you. Contrary to what you seem to believe, many of us actually live in the horse world, we are surrounded by horses, we see _firsthand_ what happens to the market when the plants close, BYB's keep breeding, and there is a drought that drives hay prices into the clouds. 

When the market goes to crap and nobody can afford to buy the horses, you can't afford to feed them, the rescues (if you happen to have any in your area, which I don't) are full, and nobody even wants to take a horse for free because _they_ can't afford to feed it either, what happens to the horse then? They are left to starve in their pasture, they are hauled to the suburbs of some town/city and dumped in the hopes that someone will pick them up and take care of them, or they are hauled to auction where many go to slaughter. 

I've got several at my house right now that would have been on someone's plate had I not taken them in. Can you say the same? I do what I can to help the horses I am able to help. 

That means taking in a foal I didn't want and feeding him for 3 years, spending hundreds on a surgery that his first owner should have taken care of, and taking the time to put quality training on him just so he _hopefully_ won't be shipped to slaughter when it comes time to sell him. 

Taking in a horse that is only sound for light riding because his owners have no use for him and don't want to keep him even though they have plenty of land to turn him out on. He's a nice horse but who wants to buy a horse they know won't be 100% sound? Where would he end up?

Taking in a pretty much unbroke 7 year old ugly, pregnant draft mare just so her owner wouldn't ship her to auction? How many people want a 2000 pound animal who's only good quality is that she's _sort-of_ halter broke? Oh, BTW, she's 10 months pregnant by a QH stud so you're getting 2 horses for the price of one...

Or, how about the horse that I was given by a customer. He's a gorgeous, registered gelding...that is guaranteed to buck your *** off every time you try to ride him. No amount of vet checks or working his *** off will get him to stop bucking. Who is gonna want him? I can't afford to keep him for the next 20 years and feed him. Do you want him? I'll give him to you for free, but you _will_ end up hurt if you try to ride him.

There are too many horses for a limited number of homes. Stupid people will keep breeding their fugly mares for "kyoot babbies" or "she's a sweetie but she's getting old and I want a part of her after she's gone" or "well, I just didn't think that the 2 year old stud was old enough to breed all those 10-15 mares he was turned out with". People breed horses that have either a limited market or no market at all and other people go out and buy those poor, unfortunate, crippled/sick things to "save" or "rescue" them while good saddle horses are being sold for pennies per pound.

Until people, in general, smarten up about the whole thing, slaughter is pretty much the only option.

As for people breeding horses solely for slaughter...people already do. They keep their fugly arapintaloosapercheron stud out with their inbred morganquarterpaint mares and let them keep breeding and breeding and breeding and breeding even though they can't feed the ones they already have. I'm pretty sure if you can't afford to feed 3, then doubling or tripling your head count won't make the feed bill smaller so once every couple of years, they pack as many as they can into a trailer and just dump them at the local auction house. They don't bother to cut the stud, they just keep up the cycle of having foals and then hauling yearlings/2 and 3 year olds that are nothing but skin and bone to auctions. 

At least if horses were cared for like cattle that are slaughter bound, where the whole _point_ is to keep them fat and healthy, I wouldn't have nearly as big a problem with it.

And with my rant over with, I'm done here.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Wow. Another thread against slaughter. Don't see much support coming from this site.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 To th OP (if you are still on here): My appologies if you were offended. My post was made in a state of drunken stupor, it was New Years Eve after all.

Even though I would be classified in the pro-slaughter group, I don't necessarily want it to happen. In a perfect world, there would be no slaughter but there would be no overabundance of horses either. 

I've not bought into the slaughter side because of big corps. or AQHA and such telling me to. I chose it because I see it as a useful means. Yes it may be inhumane and cruel but what slaughter isn't?

I don't want my horses to end up there but if they are at they end of their time, instead of letting them rot out in a pasture a slow death, why not let them do a service one last time? Let something good come from their death. They could help feed someone or something. If you look back in history at the native Americans, when they killed an animal, namely buffallo, they used every part of the animal. They didn't waste any

There are many horses that do go to slaughter before their time is up but they are unwanted horses because of the overabundance of them.

Why is it so important to ban horse slaughter in the US? Is anyone trying to stop it in Canada and Mexico? What about any other countries? 

Not trying to change your view, just stating mine.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

usandpets said:


> To th OP (if you are still on here): My appologies if you were offended. My post was made in a state of drunken stupor, it was New Years Eve after all.


 
_*You mean the forum's breathalize test didn't stop you from posting in an inebriated state?*_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ A friend blew into the computer screen for him...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> usandpets said:
> 
> 
> > To th OP (if you are still on here): My appologies if you were offended. My post was made in a state of drunken stupor, it was New Years Eve after all.
> ...


Ruh roh....mine never works...:wink:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> _*You mean the forum's breathalize test didn't stop you from posting in an inebriated state?*_


 I guess I must have slipped that one by.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> The bill has_ already_ passed. I don't see what you're hoping to accomplish.


So if something is law, we as American's shouldn't speak our voices and try to change it? Maybe the "Occupy" folks should hear about this. Oh, and what about those guys back in 1776 that declared independence for the colonies. They should have realized that once something has passed, it is over?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Nobody said that Celeste, but what I see is that fact that the anti slaughter folks just keep posting and posting and posting about stopping horse slaughter. They post one after the other, or post after a thread has been dead three weeks,or start another post, just word it differently.
It is kinda like getting a nasty food shoved at you day after day when you were young with the words: "try it, its good for you" over and over. I am like that with eggplant, my parents made me eat it and I HATED it, to this day, if I see or smell eggplant, I want to puke.
The slaughter threads are the same way, there are pro slaughter and anti slaughter and the two are never going to meet,yet the anti slaughter just keep it going. Its like you(not meaning you, but meaning all anti slaughter) don't want the pro slaughter to forget about it, so you just keep shoving it down our (meaning pro slaughter)throats over and over again. 
You don't see the pro slaughter folks posting" oh yippy skippy, the slaughter houses are going to open up again, we get to kill all the horses" posted over and over again.We know what is happening but don't have to keep posting about it over and over again to shove down the antislaughter folks's throats.
If you want to try to change the laws, have at it. Nobody is going to say you are bad to try. But don't say we are bad for feeling its necessary.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think what is needed is for horse slaughter to be a little more..eh...I dont know the word I am searching for. It needs to have..humane standards.


----------

